# Jumping into a Tank with Pygos



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

so NBC claimed they had a tank filled with pygos and the contestants on fear factor were to climb into the tank. i'm not sure what the objective was, but here is the pic of the tank, they said that these piranhas were "red bellied piranhas". the first thing that popped into my head was that these guys are pacus.. so i zoomed in 10x or so and really think they are. anyone else?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> so NBC claimed they had a tank filled with pygos and the contestants on fear factor were to climb into the tank. i'm not sure what the objective was, but here is the pic of the tank, they said that these piranhas were "red bellied piranhas". the first thing that popped into my head was that these guys are pacus.. so i zoomed in 10x or so and really think they are. anyone else?


 pacu fo sho.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

oh, they also claimed for there to be 500 piranhas in the tank in the "Fear Facts".

here's a link to the site:

Fear Factor Episode Info


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Definately pacus. The insurance would never clear them to have people jump in with piranhas


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
i dont know someting about fear fact.
but i´ve seen some pacus in the tanks at the EGA in erfurt
they looked more darker(???)
these where huge fish about 50cm (20inches)

the p on the pic looked like rbp

der buette


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

They look like Pacu to me too.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

defiantly pacu i dint even have to zoom look at the tail white black not b/w/b like a p' and the eyes to big and googly.hahahaha retarded pacus.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they are pacu's and small ones at that


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

:laugh:





















yeah theyre pacus alright... p-fury should sue nbc lol


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I could always tell them because of their disporportionit tail!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacu


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

screw fear factor. it's gay. although they seem to keep big titted chicks on every episode. i saw that one :laugh: and and was sure they were pacus or over fed-reds in water so cold they were almost comatose.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> defiantly pacu i dint even have to zoom look at the tail white black not b/w/b like a p'










that s what i noticed also


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

they couldve atleast use a 10 inchers pacus and strap some grapes on the contestants toes


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

has been posted before and everyone came to the conclusion that they were pacus!

On a similar note though, we have a programme on MTV over here in the UK that is called Dirty Sanchez (not sure if you get it in the US). Its just like Jackass but with 3 Welsh blokes. One thing they did was go into the Piranha tank @ London Aquarium with just shorts on, and there were about 50 rbp in there at about 10"+


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

pacus


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

any saw it on t.v and was thinking what i was thinking?

wish i had a tank like that at home.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm going to retry that stunt in my pool this weekend with a shoal of 500 cariba. Any volunteers to test it out?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> I'm going to retry that stunt in my pool this weekend with a shoal of 500 cariba. Any volunteers to test it out?


 more like snacks

Any way those are def. pacus the tail gives it away


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Phtstrat - Now THAT would be quality television.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

P-Rex said:


> they couldve atleast use a 10 inchers pacus and strap some grapes on the contestants toes


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

about as exciting as jumping in a gold fish bowl can u even imagine having to jump into a 500 gal tank full of feeder gold fish that have not had flake food in weeks


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

Even if it was full of piranhas they would not do sh*t, people swim in rivers with piranhas all the time, and when you clean the tank do they eat your arm? If anyone has a pool full of p's I would jump in no problem, and all you will get is a bunch of scared fish trying to get away from me.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

If they were Rb's they wouldnt let them do it...end of.


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh man that episode sucked ass--
I watched it a couple weeks ago and they zoomed in at one point and they were clearly pacus-- and quite docile creatures too...
Another thing, if they really were piranhas , ya think they would take a few minutes at the end of their stunt to get out of the tank? To me it seemed they were acting if it were a jacuzzi-- just retrieve the pig feet and when that was done they just stood around in the tank while they caught their breath... if it were me and those were piranhas i wouldnt be in that damn tank! And if they made me go in, you bet your ass Id rocket my ass out of the tank as soon as possible!

Good point about the whole skinny women with big boobs on that show. I never saw a fat person!! i guess fat people aren't afriad of anything? or is it the other way around.... Not sure but the show seems rather idiotic, sometimes its more disgusting than "fear" and im sure lots of the stuff they eat arent as bad as it looks/smell else there ought to be lawsuits (i.e. eating raw brains, earthworm muck, eyeballs, etc)

just my $0.25 worth


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

BigBadBlackRhom said:


> sometimes its more disgusting than "fear" and im sure lots of the stuff they eat arent as bad as it looks/smell else there ought to be lawsuits (i.e. eating raw brains, earthworm muck, eyeballs, etc)


 last one I watched they took a whole rat and blended it into like a rat shake, fur and all, thats pretty nasty I would say

and those are pacu, the tail gives them away for me


----------



## badzfis (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

This ones kinda on off subject but, my senior year (98') my friends dad worked at our school as a Sp. Ed teacher and all together he had about 1500 gal. worth the tanks and one was about a 250-300 gal with 2 pacus 1 20" and 1 22 1/2". I went down there everyday to feed them. And one day the biggest one had a chip on his shoulder (or should I say fin?) knocking the other one around pretty bad. He told me I'm feeding at my own risk today(always feed by hand). As hard headed as I was I did it anyway and sure nuff, I didn't even get my hand over the tank good when he jumped up took the food out of my hand with a half a quarter sized bite out of my thumb. It all happened sooo fast that I couldn't even feel any thing only seen the water turn color crayon red in seconds.

Sorry so long


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

In the belgium fear factor there was a tank with red bellies ! defanitly red bellies ! i saw the episode and it was lame as hell... the fish didnt do sh*t


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

I think that if they had that many real p's in a tank that size and someone jumped in and started going crazy trying to get the pigs feet or whatever it was, there would be at least a couple bites. but there was nothing! sucked assed! I don't believe any of the crap thats on there now.

as far as the no fat people allowed on fear factor, me and a couple friends have been saying for a few years now, "fear factor, the show where models compete for $50000!" hahaha


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pacus:


> Engineer in charge Rich Sandoval expresses his concerns to Production Manager Kevin Wehrenberg about the piranhas attacking the cameras inside the tank.


I'm afraid Rich should only be concerned if HE was a "fruit". <<<<<<no gay references please.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

500 pacus.... THATS HALARIOUS!!!









im laughing so hard i cant breath.....


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Piranhas attacking cameras... gimme a break.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

Use MAC'S and see what happens... they are know for biting swimmers, especially around breeding time.


----------

